# Green/Blue Screen Editing



## mtshootingstar (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello. I've just started working with my green screen and I want to buy a program that will give me professional quality with ease of use. I am looking at adobe and photokey.

I would really like something that will be extremely "easy to use" that will give me high quality photos.

Does anyone have a preference and why?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 3, 2008)

WTF?


----------



## SilverGlow (Nov 5, 2008)

mtshootingstar said:


> Hello. I've just started working with my green screen and I want to buy a program that will give me professional quality with ease of use. I am looking at adobe and photokey.
> 
> I would really like something that will be extremely "easy to use" that will give me high quality photos.
> 
> ...


 
If you have PhotoShop or Elements, then you already have the required software for green and blue cut outs.

Hint:  Select by color, and invert to cut out foreground, or leave un-inverted to cut out the background.....do a google...


----------



## mtshootingstar (Nov 8, 2008)

I have Adobe PhotoDeluxe 2.0.....but it's VERY OLD (1997) and I want to upgrade to a newer program. So I just wanted to see what people thought was the best program for editing photos taken with green/blue screens.


----------



## mtshootingstar (Nov 8, 2008)

I am not sure why you said WTF?


----------

